# Nominations for Slingshot of the Month - Jan!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Post nominations for the slingshot of the month here! Potential nominees must be custom slingshots created in January. Be sure to post a picture of it. After we have at least 5 Nominations we will create a poll where everyone can vote.

Nominate away!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm gonna go with Tom's maple natural seen here


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, I just have to nominate the Joerg custom built "Glove Shot". It is the most awesome slingshot to shoot also!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I would have to say this one of Bunny Busters, its not just a slingshot its a work of art i love it, jeff


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

I nominate neighbour finished flip. by Tex-Shooters neighbour


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

It has to be this one by Smitty for me, I liked it so much I ordered one.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

julesj said:


> I nominate neighbour finished flip. by Tex-Shooters neighbour


+1


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This is tricky nominating from three catagories I'm seeing. Metal, Natural Y of a tree, and more or less from wood stock.

I wish there was a way to have all the photos in one place because I don't know who made what in January.

Creative design; Jorg's glove shot

Artistic: Bunny buster with the white tips and the ball set in the knot in the handle.

From wood stock; Tex shooters neighbor

Sorry if I just made this too complicated. You can;

1) Take me off the judging panel
2) apply one vote to each
3) or harass me to pick one. I can take the ribbing. Unlike like so many raw nerved or politically sensitive........ I better stop here. You get what I mean.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I nominate the Joerg 4x4:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll go with Big Joerg's "4 wheel drive slingshot"! Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Vote here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/541-poll-custom-slingshot-of-the-month-january/


----------

